# Gracie's photo thread



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

On the way to new home
6 1/2 weeks old 9lbs





































First day in new home.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

awww so cute. the grass is taller than her... but not for long...


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank u. She's older now. More photos coming tomorrow. I just started this thread to have all her pix in one place


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> Thank u. She's older now. More photos coming tomorrow. I just started this thread to have all her pix in one place


I did the same thing with Lily's pics. I update with new pics every few weeks or so. I'm so glad you started this thread! I don't think I've commented on Gracie's pics yet, but I just think that she is gorgeous!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

sleeping baby @ 7 weeks.









9 weeks old


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so in love with your little Gracie, she's such a beautiful Red girl. 

Great pictures, really enjoying see her as she's growing.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

11 weeks old


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

12 weeks old










13 week old baby relaxing on her favorite couch


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Hahaha, Gracie's just too cute :smooch: And what is it about puppies and coffee tables?! Here's a pic of Pippa (from the other end) back when she was little enough to crawl through, too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable! This one is too cute!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Sosoprano said:


> Hahaha, Gracie's just too cute :smooch: And what is it about puppies and coffee tables?! Here's a pic of Pippa (from the other end) back when she was little enough to crawl through, too.


 definitely something about coffee tables. Gracie doesn't fit under it anymore either and we had to bring out the spray bottle to keep her off of it. For a while she'd take naps on it!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

14 weeks old



















15 weeks old


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

4 months & 1 week old


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She just gets cuter, and cuter! What a pretty girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Gracie is beauty. How can you handle so much cuteness every day? I couldn't stop hugging her.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Your precious girl Gracie is striking looking. The older she gets the more striking she becomes. Beautiful girl!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She is such a sweet dog. She is also a very smart baby


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Gracie is so cute!! Love all the pictures...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazing pictures and video... she is so adorable and very pretty!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SeaMonster*

SeaMonster

Your Gracie is just irresisitable.
You have done a marvelous job taking pictures and videos of her-she is SO PRECIOUS!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gracie is such a sweetheart! LOVE her coloring!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone. We might go on a little hike in the woods today and hopefully take some new teenage pix


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

She sure is gorgeous!!!! :--heart:her whiskers!!!::


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

almost 4.5 months old 

Here she is on the coffee table again!! I might just buy her a coffetable instead of a doggy bed  


















Chasing mommy....


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> almost 4.5 months old
> 
> Here she is on the coffee table again!! I might just buy her a coffetable instead of a doggy bed
> 
> ...



My god, she's beautiful!!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank u she's great we love her


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww- love the photos, love the puppy! Great job getting the light right on her eyes.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

She's absolutely stunning; everything about her is!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

4 months+3 weeks


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gracie is growing like a weed. What a little cutie. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

Great pictures! What a cute puppy!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you We love gracie she's the ultimate man's best friend


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

5 months old


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is beauty. Nice pictures.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

She gets more beautiful with each picture posting. You take such wonderful pictures and have captured each stage of her life which we rarely do. I have sure enjoyed being able to see each stage and her growth and changes. Wonderful!!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

The pics of Gracie are just beautiful. You can tell that she just loves being in nature.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures of Gracie, they're beautiful, she's becoming such a beautiful girl too. 

*I love the Reds-*looking forward to seeing more pictures of Gracie.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I get so tickled watching the size of the STICKS grow right along with her! lol.....:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:::She's a natural beauty...growing in leaps and bounds...:--heart:her camouflage collar!!!!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

She's getting so big, and more beautiful every time you post! I love this thread! She's one of my favorite puppies on the forum.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you everyone


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

5.5 months old 
playing around in the house 



















innocent puppy eyes 









her famous retriever smile









look at my new grown-up teeth 


















Do I look like a big trouble maker? me? come on


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

She likes to sleep on our bed so much, I made her her very own bed. Complete with mattress  

5.5 months old









".....U woke me up for this?"


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

She looks so big in some photos, and in others you can totally see the puppy! She's pretty, Austin's drooling here  I love her color a lot... beautiful red baby.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh how cute! I wonder if my Cannella was that cute as a puppy too? They look so much alike!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

yup, the puppy face is going away.....


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

7 months 5-52 Lbs


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous doggy


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

7 months 55 pounds


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is beautiful, love the photos, especially second one.


----------



## wjl1970 (Apr 15, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you. She looks like a serious watch dog in the second photo. Only if neighborhood thieves knew......I have to wake her up everytime I come home


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

What a beautiful red head!!!!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

8 months


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

She's absolutely stunning!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is totally beautiful, such a gorgeous red girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is beautiful. Couch potato?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh Gracie, U R A BEAUTY!!!!! I love ur otter whiskers. :: just a beautiful redhead.......


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

she is just beautiful !!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

First encounter with snow!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> She is beautiful. Couch potato?


Not even close


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

more snow pix. Gracie @ 8 months old


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

They grow up so quickly!!! Gracie is a beautiful girl...thanks for sharing all the wonderful pictures.

Pete


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh! What a cuties!!!!!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

8.5 months old. Taking a 10 second break between episodes of satanic trouble making


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Love her pictures and have really enjoyed looking through this whole thread just now. What a cutie! She has ripened into such a beautiful golden. 

We're getting a puppy next weekend and I plan to catalog her progress over the first 6+ months or so too after seeing these lovely pics. It's a great idea! 

And have you seen the thread "Oscar's life in pictures?" He's Gracie's male counterpart. I love watching these pups develop.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic photos of your beautiful Gracie. She's a gorgeous Red head. She appears to be a tomboy, my kind of girl.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you. She is a total tom boy


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

10 months old & 67 Lbs Most behavior issues related to puppyness are gone! but still very much my little clown  very interesting new developement: She now protects the house. Strangers walking up the driveway are greeted with growls, but once I open the front door, she start rolling around the ground for them


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

She is such a beauty!!!  I love her coat color!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I love Gracie, she's a gorgeous red girl. 

My girl's a Tom boy too, sure wish she was a darker color......


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

One years old


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, she is such a beauty!

Happy Birthday, Grace!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

She's so beautiful! I Love her red wavy coat!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

All grown up


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Just looked through the whole thread. It is amazing how quickly they change. Thanks for sharing. Gracie is quite a beauty.


----------

